# Fr?t's Soup Kitchen



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

​

What is this place?

Need a small transparency, some corners rounded or a white spot removed but don't have 50 posts? 

Are other shops taking too long or you just need something done quick but don't have the right requirements?

You've come to the right place.

This is Früt's Soup Kitchen, a shop where everyone can get some, no questions asked.


Why Request Here?

This is a tiny shop with 11 dedicated staff members. With other shops, there's usually a long line or waiting period, but here, we have nothing better to do and we're not as popular, so there are less people requesting, which means more for you! 



What we Do

Transparencies
Borders
Avatars/Signatures
Sets
Gifs
Manga Coloring



Staff
 
Früt
Transparency • Avatar/Sig • Sets • Borders

Sunako
Banners • Avatars/Sigs


Frango
Transparency • .Gif • Borders


Kagura
Avatar/Sig • Set • Border • Transparency • Manga Colorings

VinDictus
Transparency • Avatar/Sig • Borders


 Morphine 
Avatars • Transparency


Blank
Avatars • Signatures • Transparencies • Gifs


Aggressor
Avatars  • Signatures • Sets  

Gamma Akutabi 
Gifs • Transparencies


Merose Tengoku
Transparancy • Sets • Avatars • Signatures • Banners

selvaspeedy
Transparency • Gifs


Eternity
Transparency • Sets • Avatar/Sig • Banner



•
More spots always open
To apply, please PM me with examples




Rules 
#Credit is *necessary*
#Please turn signature off
#Smallest requests accepted
#Reps aren't necessary but are welcome
#Limit one *set* a day - everything else is fine 





No matter how many posts, 2.000 or 1
You can get a quick Transparency done
You don't have to rep, I don't need none
Come on to the Kitchen and Get you Some  ​


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

How it Works​

To request, simply post the following:


*Type of Request: *
*Membership Status:*
*Stock:*
*Border Type:*
*Extra Details:*


*Spoiler*: _Example_ 






> *Type of Request:* gif
> *Membership Status:* Senior
> *Stock:* [link to image, or, in this case, video]
> *Border Type:* Rounded
> *Extra Details: *I want the scene from 1:21 to 1:25. Make sure to cut out the part near the end





​

Signature Limits​

The following are the signature limits of the forums:


*Normal Members​*
550 (width) x 400 (height)



*Senior Members​*
550 (width) x 500 (height)



File Size​
The whole of the signature, which includes images, gifs, things in spoiler tags, etc., cannot exceed *1MB* (1024KB)

Just follow the rules and we won't have any problems.​


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Reserved too


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Reserved for the hell of it


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2010)

What I do:

Avatars: 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Signatures:

*Spoiler*: __ 





-



Sets:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparency:

*Spoiler*: _:_ 







​​


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I can help?



Yes, please!


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Yes, please!



:WOW Nao someone request


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Sunako said:


> :WOW Nao someone request



Yeah, I'm advertising it in my sig.

You should put one somewhere in your sig, too! 

Okay, though, no more chitchat, it's time for srs bsns


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 5, 2010)

I just had one made by Frut, I highly recommend this kitchen  

Good luck :33


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

First?! 



just trans it please. Thank you!

If possible please don't remove the bunnies and the text


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> First?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you're the first, Amatsu! 

Done


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome! By the way I'm going to wear it when the gif i requested is finish


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Awesome! By the way I'm going to wear it when the gif i requested is finish



That's cool. Just an obligatory friendly reminder, credit is necessary, though I trust you.


----------



## rice (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are my examples:


*Spoiler*: _GIFs_ 














*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_


----------



## Random (Jun 5, 2010)

Could you make this transparent plz and smaller
and if possible take out the people with the Xs on them in the second picture


----------



## Crackers (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with your shop, you guys!


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks sweetie! Love it pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2010)

oi mind if i work here :33


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry for the late response, guys, I was visiting with Mraz 



Frango said:


> can i join ples? : amazed
> i can do some gifs, transparencies and borders : nod
> 
> transparency:
> ...



Someone who can do gifs?! Heck yes! 

Welcome to the shop, Frango. 



Random said:


> Could you make this transparent plz and smaller
> and if possible take out the people with the Xs on them in the second picture



I'll get right on that. 



itsmylife said:


> oi mind if i work here : 33



Sure! Welcome, itsy!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you do banners?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Do you do banners?



I do


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 5, 2010)

Früt! :33

Set request for you. 

I think this is a hard stock to work with, I hope you can do it. 
A sig with his entire body
And an avatar, focused on his face/upper body
Border: rounded
Effects: something great, surprise me. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2010)

oi frut i can also do transparency


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

This okay?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Unoriginal said:


> Früt! :33
> 
> Set request for you.
> 
> ...



How's this?





itsmylife said:


> oi frut i can also do transparency



That's great! I'll ammend the list. :33


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, I just need a transparent avatar to match the transparent sig you made me yesterday. 



Bottom panel of Doflamingo.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Hey, I just need a transparent avatar to match the transparent sig you made me yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom panel of Doflamingo.



I got this


----------



## Jonghyun (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck to you guys! I might request sooner or later.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I do



Skin to match-
Stock-
Size-900px ? 300px
Text-PokeEarth
Glommy Day Style


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Skin to match-
> Stock-
> Size-900px ? 300px
> Text-PokeEarth
> Glommy Day Style



I'll see what I can do


----------



## Random (Jun 5, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> This okay?



It's epic

thanx so much. Credit will be given of course


----------



## rice (Jun 6, 2010)

HiroChan said:


> Good luck to you guys! I might request sooner or later.



siggy off ples


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2010)

Can I work here?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Skin to match-
> Stock-
> Size-900px ? 300px
> Text-PokeEarth
> Glommy Day Style




*Spoiler*: __ 




-

-

-

-

-




How's this? :S


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 6, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I work here? :s niff



Milkness! 

Yes, you can. Just tell me what you can do and I'll add you. 



Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

Frutty: 


> *Size-900px × 300px*


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to request a set please 



For the avy, could you center it on Naruto's face and give it a dark green border and for the sig, could you shorten the image to just above the words and give it a dark green border too. Include any graphics you think would go with the set - surprise me 

Thankyou to whoever does it!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> I'd like to request a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine XDDDD


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

*Rozz *


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2010)

the fuck itsy, you always take my shit xD
GET IN YOUR OWN DAMN SHOP 

i'll give you the examples in a minute fruttykins


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 6, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Rozz *



Thankyou so much itsy  Will rep and cred


----------



## KohZa (Jun 6, 2010)

can i work here?.

what i can do: 
-Transparency Set 
-Avatars 
-Borders(White,Black,Dotted)
 -Signature. 

what i can't do: 
-crazy effect(curently learning)
-adding text(i know how to but its not pretty)

avatar: 


Tranparency set: 

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

hope i can help out here.


----------



## rice (Jun 6, 2010)

i cant do effects too, lol


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> can i work here?.
> 
> what i can do:
> -Transparency Set
> ...



Great, welcome to the shop! Thanks for the help.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 6, 2010)

i will do my best.i will take request later if someone request.i'm goona go now .


----------



## Sunako (Jun 7, 2010)

Yay more workers :WOW 

Nao someone request


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My God your work is lovely...When the site is up Credit for you will be in the thread and a nice link to your shop 

Rep++


----------



## Lupin (Jun 8, 2010)

As promised I am here. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Either girl would do. The avvy size should be *125x125*. The *borders are rounded*. Do what you think looks best for it. Don't need it too be flashy or anything. *Whatever that looks good for it will do*. I'd like the request to be a set, *if you think the stock wouldn't look good with a sig, just the avvy will do*. Thanks.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2010)

When I ask for anther banner?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> As promised I am here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



I got this. I'll do my best.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 8, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> When I ask for anther banner?



Next century 

Do eet nao


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Next century
> 
> Do eet nao



2 banners 

Size-779px ? 200px
Size-800px ? 347px
Stock-
Text-Mew3.Inc
Colors-Dark purple/black


----------



## Sunako (Jun 8, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 2 banners
> 
> Size-779px × 200px
> Size-800px × 347px
> ...



I'll do you soon , tonight ~


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi. Could I just have a transparent sig? 

If it's too small or something, I could come back whenever I find another stock.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 8, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> Hi. Could I just have a transparent sig?
> 
> If it's too small or something, I could come back whenever I find another stock.



I haven't seen that fanart before  I'll do you in a bit <3


----------



## KohZa (Jun 8, 2010)

do you mind me doing the trnsparent request sunako?if you alrrady do it then thasts fine <3.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> someone request already!  no reqs~



Please turn your sig off! 

And you're not supposed to request requests, either... Please keep this shop spam free


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2010)

New shop? Okay, then. Let's see what you can do with this: 



Senior size set please. With the sig transparent. Will rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> New shop? Okay, then. Let's see what you can do with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size set please. With the sig transparent. Will rep.



i'll take this :33

and you still haven't request at my shop Andre


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

Frut has a shop? 
K, heres a challenge

Set kthx?

Here are the images...

*Spoiler*: __ 








They are the biggest high res i could find.

I want whoever accepts this to get these two together in a very intese yin yang fashion. i want lots of chaotic splotches and such. Decent size please, not TOO big, and not too oblong.
If the quality permits, some AWESOME transparencies are in order.

For avatar, i want the same fashion but close up on the face. Which face? One of each.
Senior sized avatar.
2 rounded corners with line border.

Hmmm, text ... if you think it would make it look better ... one one side i want scattered words that relate to white (white, light, shining etc) but make the word WHITE especially noticeable. Then on the other i want words relating to black (black, dark, darkness) but make the word BLACK especially noticeable. 

Thankee! and the rep and the norm shall be given back 
Noops~

( I want the Frut to do this pleasethankyou! pek )


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i'll take this :33
> 
> and you still haven't request at my shop Andre



Thank you 

And I'm sorry,  I haven't been active as I used to be lately plus I haven't been looking for any new sets until now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Frut has a shop?
> K, heres a challenge
> 
> Set kthx?
> ...





hmm delete this request from other shops please 

also aphro is doing your request just give her break she has a life you know it takes time to do these for people


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

Itsy, heads up... With this shop, there aren't too many rules. Noops, you can make a request here, too. For future reference, pretty much anything goes. 



Nøøps said:


> Frut has a shop?
> K, heres a challenge
> 
> Set kthx?
> ...




Big request... Give me a little time, okay? I got this.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Big request... Give me a little time, okay? I got this.



but fruit aphro is already doing this request so is ALICE 


the requests should be deleted at both shops 

other wise this is just a big waist


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

Früt said:


> Itsy, heads up... With this shop, there aren't too many rules. Noops, you can make a request here, too. For future reference, pretty much anything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pssh, you act as if this will slow you down in the slightest.




itsmylife said:


> but fruit aphro is already doing this request so is ALICE
> 
> 
> the requests should be deleted at both shops
> ...



This is how i work.

If i want a perfect orange, i buy an orange from three different stores, eat all three, and then decide which one i liked best.

The worker who took my request in aphros shop hasnt been heard from since, and if you feel strongly about it frut, i could just let alice do it 

its ok


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> but fruit aphro is already doing this request so is ALICE
> 
> 
> the requests should be deleted at both shops
> ...




Sorry, itsy. I know you've got good intentions, but I'm willing to do this, and if alice and aphro decide that they don't want to do it, then they don't have to. Noops requested so I have to oblige.

I hate to be bossy, but this is my shop.

That said,






Chrøme said:


> As promised I am here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...







Nøøps said:


> Frut has a shop?
> K, heres a challenge
> 
> Set kthx?
> ...




...I got these


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

pek
:ILoveFrüt


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, Noops  pek

Your request is done, Chrome 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks for your business, please come again.  (This was fun to do.)

Chrome, I'm working on yours still.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 8, 2010)

Früt, what are the gif rules? you know the time limit and stuff


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

fine fine but hope you dont get pissed......if its never used (believe me it sux)


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Noops_ 









I wasn't sure about the transparency, but I hope you like it :33






Viscaria said:


> Fr?t, what are the gif rules? you know the time limit and stuff



I'm not sure... You'll have to ask Frango, she does the gifs, not me

Sorry 



itsmylife said:


> fine fine but hope you dont get pissed......if its never used (believe me it sux)



It's okay, I've had it happen. Thanks for looking out for me, but it's their choice if they want to use it or not.


----------



## rice (Jun 9, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Früt, what are the gif rules? you know the time limit and stuff



maximum 15seconds. i think. don't make it too big though 



Früt said:


> I'm not sure... You'll have to ask Frango, she does the gifs, not me
> 
> Sorry



im a he btw...


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> maximum 15seconds. i think. don't make it too big though



15 seconds? Sounds fair. As for size limits, is 360x170 ok?



> im a he btw...



Sorry.

Now turn off your sig. 

*EDIT:*


----------



## Sunako (Jun 9, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 2 banners
> 
> Size-779px × 200px
> Size-800px × 347px
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Tell me if you want any borders


----------



## Sunako (Jun 9, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> Hi. Could I just have a transparent sig?






I'll stay away from transparencies from now on >_<

Tell me if you want it resized~


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you!! pek  Could you make it just a bit smaller? 

I have to spread, if I get 24 hr'd I'll rep you ASAP~


----------



## Sunako (Jun 9, 2010)

Of course


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 9, 2010)

That's great, thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 9, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope they are perfect


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking for more employees?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 10, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Looking for more employees?



We could always use some more help.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2010)

sign me up then! examples:


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 10, 2010)

Morphine said:


> sign me up then! examples:



Very nice! 

So, correct me if I'm wrong on any of these... You do avatars, transparencies, and signatures...? Can you do borders?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 10, 2010)

I shall add what I do in my first post tomorrowz.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Very nice!
> 
> So, correct me if I'm wrong on any of these... You do avatars, transparencies, and signatures...? Can you do borders?





Yes, I do all of these. I can do dotted, rounded, semi rounded, solid.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 11, 2010)

Fr?t can I request a random......... Asian girl/lady gaga sig?


----------



## Rubi (Jun 11, 2010)

pek thanks a lot morphine!! Love it and sorry for the trouble


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2010)

It's no trouble, I love messing with photoshop. Just rep & cred when you use.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice, Morph, and fast, too! 

I've been wondering; What would you guys think about having random giveaways exclusive to the shop?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2010)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## KohZa (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm ok with it .


----------



## rice (Jun 11, 2010)

that keeps me working, good idea, imma advertise it  谢谢


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 11, 2010)

All right, thanks for the input, guys.  I'll put that somewhere in the OP.

You can start giving things away immediately. No rep is necessary, but cred is _mandatory._


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 11, 2010)

Soup Kitchen Announcement 


Soup Kitchen Giveaway

The workers in this shop will randomly give away avatars, signatures, sets, transparancies, or whatever else they want, so be sure to check in often! Remember,

_rep is optional, cred is *mandatory*_​


----------



## KohZa (Jun 11, 2010)

so i can give a set here whenever i like it?.

if so then... 

*Giveaway*: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rice (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ up for grabs: real manga spoilers_ 









*Edit: more availablezz* 
​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 12, 2010)

It's cleaning up my folders time.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## KohZa (Jun 12, 2010)

*Giveaway*:  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello!~
Can someone make a Medusa sig for me? I want it to look professional 
(use the image in my actual sig)


----------



## Sunako (Jun 12, 2010)

Im done for now XD


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

I have some banner request  they are easier no text just placing so can you take them or are u busy bro?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 12, 2010)

Moar detail pliz


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

I want 4 of them , should not be that hard 


~ Stock - 



~ Request - Banners
~Size= 900 x 250
~ Effects -none
~ Border - no border,
~ Text - none
If you cant do it dont worry


----------



## Sunako (Jun 12, 2010)

What parts?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

Any its up to you


----------



## Sunako (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh ok.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 12, 2010)

yo.


type: GIF - signature
vid: 
border: like my sig.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 12, 2010)

this shop will have over a thousand requests in the next month 



ZexionAxel said:


> *Giveaway*:



taking this Sig only :33 thanks so much!

By the way who's that guy?


----------



## rice (Jun 12, 2010)

@Skylit i got ur request, you'll get it in  a few hours, cos i gotta go somewhere, and btw, it is kinda big for imageshack, so when i come back i'll host it somewhere else or i'll just cut down a lil bit.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Oh ok.



Size= 900 x 250


----------



## KohZa (Jun 13, 2010)

*Giveaway*:


----------



## rice (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Skylit_ 








i kinda reduced the frames and made the gif smaller, so i managed to upload this pic 

you gotta cred the kitchen buddy  
or else the chefs here won't cook you anything nice 

oh btw im not sure what your sig looks like, so i made this nooby border...



*Spoiler*: _GIVEAWAY_


----------



## Sunako (Jun 13, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Size= 900 x 250



Oh O___o Sorry , I dunno what was wrong with my PS XD


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2010)

taking this two if you don't mind :33


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 13, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Giveaway*:



Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoik.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 13, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Size= 900 x 250





Sorry for the wait~



ane said:


> taking this two if you don't mind :33



I don't mind.


----------



## rice (Jun 13, 2010)

*Giveaway:*



​
rep


----------



## Rubi (Jun 14, 2010)

Trans please :33



if you don't mind I'll keep it under spoiler tag 

Thanks a lot! Will rep and cred


----------



## rice (Jun 14, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Trans please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll try it (after i come home from school). do you want it in the same size? what do you want to be left? you want the cushions? they covered her hand. 



anyone else who wants to do it, feel free, cos i have 10hrs of skool + homework + tutor


----------



## KohZa (Jun 14, 2010)

*Giveaway*:
*Spoiler*: __ 








sry for so many deleted post frut.


----------



## rice (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Viscaria:_ 









cred the shop ples (dun needa rep me if you think it's badd)


----------



## Rubi (Jun 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Viscaria:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah thanks a lot! I like it. Rep and cred


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 15, 2010)

I just want something really simple but I don't know who to ask  heck even just resizing and a border

edit: Seems like Morphi's doin' it,  thanks <3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _izzylove_ 




;

*

*


I hope you like it  sorry for the mix up but now you have two avas, lol


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 15, 2010)

OH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Morphine  that's great I'll use both use avas over time, thank you!!! You did _exactly_ what I wanted  repping forever


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## rice (Jun 15, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> ah thanks a lot! I like it. Rep and cred


i'm glad you like it


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 15, 2010)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 15, 2010)

Reminder

Please cred the shop and worker when you take and use a set/avatar/gif whatever else we provide.

Workers offering things, please keep it exclusive to this thread and don't go giving it away elsewhere too. You can do that at the giveaway thread.

Thanks ya'll​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, Frut. :33

I just want this transparent, keep it the same size. 

Thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 15, 2010)

Unoriginal said:


> Hey, Frut. :33
> 
> I just want this transparent, keep it the same size.
> 
> Thanks.


you don't mind me doing it?


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> you don't mind me doing it?



Oh, not at all. 

Thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 15, 2010)

here you go:


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> here you go:



Thanks. 

+reps


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I get a set made out of this


or
this



which ever is easy for you.
I actually made the last image


----------



## KohZa (Jun 16, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Can I get a set made out of this
> 
> 
> or
> ...


hmm....i'll try the second one.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kakashi Sensei*: 

*Spoiler*: __ 











i didn't really do much since the stock is alredsy awesome.sry if i didn't meet your expectations .


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 16, 2010)

Kakashi. Please turn off your sig.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2010)

aww, I wanted to take Kakashi.. I was slow  damn chores


----------



## rice (Jun 16, 2010)

Giveaway:

rep


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

Rounded border only. No need for any edits. Thanks. 125x125.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2010)

rep~


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

Do I need to credit too? It was a quick request and Bart was the one who kinda made the avvy.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2010)

no, no cred since I didn't make it. it would be stupid if i asked for cred, i want rep for making it rounded and resizing that's it.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Kakashi Sensei*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I like I kinda wanted to see what some one could do with the first stock


----------



## KohZa (Jun 16, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I like I kinda wanted to see what some one could do with the first stock


glad you like .i think i'm just gonna take transparency request only for now .


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2010)

i'll do first request if you want....


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i'll do first request if you want....



If thats directed at me then yes


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

ok will do it soon :33


----------



## Andre (Jun 17, 2010)

Itsy v



Andre said:


> New shop? Okay, then. Let's see what you can do with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size set please. With the sig transparent. Will rep.





itsmylife said:


> i'll take this :33
> 
> and you still haven't request at my shop Andre



^ you still haven't done mine yet 

Did you forget?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

i'll get it done been busy xD everything will be done tomorrow OK 

sorry


----------



## rice (Jun 17, 2010)

*giveaway:*


rep/cred


----------



## jux (Jun 17, 2010)

could you make a simple dark border for my avatar


----------



## KohZa (Jun 17, 2010)

like this? 



just rep for this.no need to cred.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi frut, I would like to adopt your old Hinata set.  the anime is getting closer to her time to shine


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel, I have a question, why isn't my sig working?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope you saved in because you'll have to rehost it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

*andre*

this stock was pain i did all i can to make it decent


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel, here is the pic. Is it good?


----------



## KohZa (Jun 17, 2010)

BadassKunoichi said:


> ZexionAxel, here is the pic. Is it good?


hmm i'll try and spoiler tag the pic and turn off your sig.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 17, 2010)

*BadassKunoichi: 
*
*Spoiler*: __ 







sorry if the sage looks bad in this,just cred.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 17, 2010)

Zexion, please remember, rep is not necessary. You shouldn't ask for it. If the person wants to rep you, however, they can. If you're doing this for rep you shouldn't be working here.

And BadassKunoichi, please turn your sig off on all the posts.



ronsakura1 said:


> Hi frut, I would like to adopt your old Hinata set.  the anime is getting closer to her time to shine



If I can find it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

wah...i dont want rep.....i just said I'll do it...besides i like being credit more....


----------



## KohZa (Jun 17, 2010)

Früt said:


> Zexion, please remember, rep is not necessary. You shouldn't ask for it. If the person wants to rep you, however, they can. If you're doing this for rep you shouldn't be working here.
> 
> And BadassKunoichi, please turn your sig off on all the posts.
> 
> ...


sry frut .i'll be sure to remember it.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 17, 2010)

LISTEN BITCHES

I WILL DO THE NEXT REQUEST


MAYBE

that is all


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 18, 2010)

set please 

senior size

won't use it till july though, hope that's not a problem

if it is vm me and I'll delete this post

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## Amphi (Jun 18, 2010)

hey, just wanna tell you all here that work at the shop you all do awesome work, and if you need my set making help anytime just ask


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ane_ 







sorry if it's plain, you didn't give any specifics so I just did the average dotted borders.


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2010)

Giveaway:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, it's awesome, thanks 

will cred when I use it

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 18, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> And BadassKunoichi, please turn your sig off on all the posts.



I'm so sorry, I didn't know, it's off now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

*kakashi sensei*


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 18, 2010)

Amphi said:


> hey, just wanna tell you all here that work at the shop you all do awesome work, and if you need my set making help anytime just ask



Thank my workers. I haven't done a request in a while 




BadassKunoichi said:


> I'm so sorry, I didn't know, it's off now



Thank you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2010)

Transparency of Aizen owning Harribel. Also please take out the speech bubble.


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2010)

@avalon:


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a butt load of a request so take as much time as you need. No rush at all. If anything I ask is not able to be done, it's fine; just let me know.


^On this, can you change the text "DarkAngelSakura" to "Vampire Princess"?


^This one, I want it to say "Original fanart by Nami86" instead of just Nami86. Also, I would like my name put on it and a background and effects to be added.


^This one, I need the name changed also.


^On this one, is there any way you can change the name? It doesn't have to be animated.

Hmm, that's pretty much it... If these cannot be done for any reason, just let me know. I know this probably counts as more than one request so I am willing to wait. I don't mind how long it takes within reasonable time. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

i can manege toning the letters to blend with the backgrounds...

it will take  time though 

but i can do it....


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

^Thanks! You're the best.  Take all the time you need, no rush.


----------



## rice (Jun 20, 2010)

surprise Giveaway:


tell me if you want it faster :ho


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Im done for now XD



taking adorable ava, thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Frut, I was just at a cycling event; and I saw a shop called the Bike Kitchen. It reminded me of your shop :33


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 20, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Hey Frut, I was just at a cycling event; and I saw a shop called the Bike Kitchen. It reminded me of your shop :33



Aw, really? That's so sweet of you. Thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Aw, really? That's so sweet of you. Thanks



Yeah! :33 No problem


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Could someone possibly crop this to 400 x 350 and make it transparent? And if they could add the text 'Dadaiiro Moui' somewhere on there, I'd really appreciate it. (And of course give credit)


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://147.32.8.168/files/images/files_264.preview.png


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 21, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Could someone possibly crop this to 400 x 350 and make it transparent? And if they could add the text 'Dadaiiro Moui' somewhere on there, I'd really appreciate it. (And of course give credit)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Done



Somethin' like that? If so, rep is optional, cred is necessary

And please turn off your sig


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

And could someone make me an ava? Something like a red-orange shroud with a set of blue eyes staring out through it? I'll cred and rep the potential makers.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 21, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> And could someone make me an ava? Something like a red-orange shroud with a set of blue eyes staring out through it? I'll cred and rep the potential makers.



I can do it. I can fix your sig like you asked while I'm at it.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I can do it. I can fix your sig like you asked while I'm at it.



Great, sounds awesome.


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice shop you guys got here. 

  Could you please trans this image and make it within signature limits?  

I only give nulls.....


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Nice shop you guys got here.
> 
> Could you please trans this image and make it within signature limits?
> 
> I only give nulls.....


i get this.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2010)

*Hikawa*: 
no need to rep,its optional.just credit.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't suppose it would be to much to ask for a sig using  and  would it?

I don't particularly care what it looks like, so long as it's cool and got some decent effects thrown in.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> I don't suppose it would be to much to ask for a sig using  and  would it?
> 
> I don't particularly care what it looks like, so long as it's cool and got some decent effects thrown in.



I'll give this a shot


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, and if it's sufficiently awesome I'll rep you _twice_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

can i try after you frut :33


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Double rep to whoever makes the better one, and single rep to the runner up


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

*FFX
*










​
choose any


----------



## Z (Jun 22, 2010)

Just a transparency with a black border of this please


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

PEOPLE I HAVE A SHOP YOU NOW XD

shameless advertising xD


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

Z said:


> Just a transparency with a black border of this please



Got this

Itsy, stop complaining, you get more requests than I do anyways


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2010)

Z said:


> Just a transparency with a black border of this please


i get this. 

EDIT:wait frut already got it.sry frut.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Got this
> 
> Itsy, stop complaining, you get more requests than I do anyways



i was joking xDDDDD


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

Kitsune Kid

Z



FFXFan13 said:


> I don't suppose it would be to much to ask for a sig using  and  would it?
> 
> I don't particularly care what it looks like, so long as it's cool and got some decent effects thrown in.




Just keeping track


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

It's okay guys  Both of you


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Frut, are my requests done yet? 'Cause you're takin' all these other ones. Did you forget about me?


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> Frut, are my requests done yet? 'Cause you're takin' all these other ones. Did you forget about me?



No. Look back a few posts, you're still in there.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like round borders. Resizing would be nice too . Must I cred for a small request? I don't really like crediting for avvy-only requests x-x. I'll rep though :33.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> I'd like round borders. Resizing would be nice too . Must I cred for a small request? I don't really like crediting for avvy-only requests x-x. I'll rep though :33.





Since it's a small request, you don't have to cred.  Rep is optional though, but if you want to, you're wlecome to.


Frango, I have a request for you from someone else. It's a gif, if you don't mind.



> 1:22 - 1:34


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kitsune Kid_ 





For future reference, I need stock for this kind of thing, please.





*FFX - Still working on it*


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2010)

Brilliant. I'll make sure to credit.


----------



## tyomai (Jun 23, 2010)

can you make this a set 4 me plz? 




plz and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2010)

tyomai said:


> can you make this a set 4 me plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll take this one :33


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Kitsune:


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FFX_ 











Take your pick.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 23, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> I don't suppose it would be to much to ask for a sig using  *and * would it?
> 
> I don't particularly care what it looks like, so long as it's cool and got some decent effects thrown in.



I think you need to re-read the request


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> I think you need to re-read the request



A combination of the two? 

I'll do it later.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I can wait 

Although, itsmylife appears to be better at this then you, due to reading the request.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2010)

not really im nowhere near Colours and Lapid and Alice , Kairi, Snow princess, ~M~ , Velvet and Aphrodite


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 23, 2010)

At least you can read the requests 

Unlike a cetain someone


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

This is getting too conversational. Please continue this in VMs.

FFX, I don't need your attitude. You can wait until I redo mine or go with itsmylife's work.

Conversation ends here.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Badass SnoCone said:


> Chicken noodle, please.



This is for serious requests. Either request the following:


avatar/sig/set
gif
transparency

Or delete your post.


----------



## rice (Jun 23, 2010)

Früt said:


> Frango, I have a request for you from someone else. It's a gif, if you don't mind.



this request is so hidden... :ho 
lucky i saw it 

edit: doing it after skool


----------



## WeR (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi
Want Avatar and Sig about Shunsui, couldn't find decent images but heres what I found, pick the best one:


*Spoiler*: __ 














If possible write "WeR" on Av and Sig.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

WeR said:


> Hi
> Want Avatar and Sig about Shunsui, couldn't find decent images but heres what I found, pick the best one:
> 
> 
> ...



Done


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like


----------



## rice (Jun 27, 2010)

Giveaway;

isn't it better than my old ones? :ho

EDIT: frut imma redo katy perry, u didnt even tell me it was bad  loljks, no matter that guy wants it or not, imma redo it.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> Giveaway;
> 
> isn't it better than my old ones? :ho



I'm liking this rounded border. It's a lot faster, too.



> EDIT: frut imma redo katy perry, u didnt even tell me it was bad  loljks, no matter that guy wants it or not, imma redo it.



I don't think Sharada's been very active. But feel free to redo it if you want still.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

going to get set tyomai set  done today


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like to apply for a job here, if that's alright. 
I have a couple examples of my amateurish work:





I can do a couple borders and effects, too, but they're pretty simple, like in the signature above. I can post the original pictures also, if you want to see what I did.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 27, 2010)

Blank said:


> I'd like to apply for a job here, if that's alright.
> I have a couple examples of my amateurish work:
> 
> 
> ...





Cool! Welcome to the shop. :33

No, it's alright, everything looks great. Just for future references, you can do sets, too, right?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

Is making a set different from making an avatar and signature from a single picture?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry  tyomai i'm getting   your set done now XD

avy on haruhi right ?


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Could I get a set please?

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Size: junior.

Avy: Could I get a gif that switches between all three? If not I'll just take the Eragon cover.
sig: I want all three, side by side, Eragon on the left, Eldest in the middle, and Brisingr on the right. Just cut out any gobbledygook, so that only the image and the names are there. I obviously don't want them that big, whatever you think is a good size for a sig.
effects: Don't go TOO overboard, but you can use some stuff.

Thank you!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 27, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Could I get a set please?
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



let me try this one. i can do the sig but the avy is another thing.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

In that case, I'll try to do the avy. 

*edit* -- kinzey, here's the avatar. Let me know if you wanted something different.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

*tyomai*

hope you like it


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Blank said:


> In that case, I'll try to do the avy.
> 
> *edit* -- kinzey, here's the avatar. Let me know if you wanted something different.



 Its beautiful *sniff*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

please turn you sig off :33


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 27, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> please turn you sig off :33



Sorry. I realized it just as I clicked "post".


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Its beautiful *sniff*



Glad you like it


----------



## tyomai (Jun 27, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *tyomai*
> 
> hope you like it



oh-em-gee!
this looks epic! thank you! pek


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

So it turns out I can do simple gifs too, Früt.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 27, 2010)

Blank said:


> So it turns out I can do simple gifs too, Fr?t.



Yeah, that's good to know. I'll add that to the stuff you can do.


----------



## rice (Jun 28, 2010)

this is all i could do, 2mb. there're too many frames, sorry


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 28, 2010)

Here kinzey. I made two different ones so pick which one you like.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

They're amazing! I'll take the one on the top.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

requesting sunoko 

can you make this a transparent set 

 avy on the girl climbing the tree 

senor size





 on sig "complicated relationship of a boy and girl" 


SORRY


----------



## Sunako (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy shit

Sorry but I don't do trans anymore , they end up looking funny :x

I'll give it a try until frut's unbanned x.x


----------



## Sunako (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 









Like this?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

omg i love it WILL CRED totally AND REP


----------



## Sunako (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm glad .


----------



## Yoona (Jul 2, 2010)

May I get a set please ?



Avy - Senior . Focused on the black haired guy in the middle.
Sig size - 432 x 284
Effects - Do as you wish .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright, I'll try this one.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

frut i also do manga coloring now


----------



## Sunako (Jul 2, 2010)

Examples please. 

O SHIT ABOUT THA-


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

i dont want to get into trouble.....

but oh well


----------



## Sunako (Jul 2, 2010)

What trouble? :/


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 2, 2010)

*Halca*

Hope it's alright. I'm still not that good at it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

the anti one........

i dont want people to get offended


----------



## Sunako (Jul 2, 2010)

O , I see.

I guess I do manga colourings too 



or


----------



## Z (Jul 2, 2010)

Avatar of Buu hugging the dog. 2nd line, panel all the way on the left. 




*Sig:*


Last panel where Buu is looking back and the dog is chasing him. 

Add borders. Thanks.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 2, 2010)

Here you go, Z. Hope it's what you wanted. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random (Jul 3, 2010)

Can i get the rounded border thingy on this picture, and just make it smaller


if you dont know what i mean by rounded border, i mean something like this:


Thanks in advance


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

Random said:


> Can i get the rounded border thingy on this picture, and just make it smaller
> 
> 
> if you dont know what i mean by rounded border, i mean something like this:
> ...


i got this


----------



## Random (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you kind sir or is it madam


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

*Random:  *
is this what you want?.just cred me,rep is not necessary. 

also its is sir .


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 3, 2010)

My picture was used as an example


----------



## rice (Jul 3, 2010)

wth is Frut banned ?


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2010)

When is she coming back


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

frut is a she?.why she get banned?.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 3, 2010)

Where is he?


----------



## Random (Jul 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Random:  *
> is this what you want?.just cred me,rep is not necessary.
> 
> also its is sir .



This is perfect, thanks much and credit will be givin. Some +rep too just because I'm nice


----------



## Muah (Jul 3, 2010)

Can I get  set out of this?



Plenty of rep if you clen it up and mke it look nice:3


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 3, 2010)

Muah said:


> Can I get  set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of rep if you clen it up and mke it look nice:3



Will do soon~


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Muah_ 










Rep & Cred


----------



## Muah (Jul 3, 2010)

well ima rep you but can you change his name you spelt it wrong. It's Mooney

Could you do that for me


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 3, 2010)

There you go, sig off. Rep and Cred.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 4, 2010)

Random GIF dump:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 4, 2010)

can you resize it? 175X175 

:33


----------



## rice (Jul 4, 2010)

ane said:


> can you resize it? 175X175
> 
> :33





cred blank

edit: yeah i trans'd it, cos im bored, sry


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 5, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> This is a butt load of a request so take as much time as you need. No rush at all. If anything I ask is not able to be done, it's fine; just let me know.
> 
> 
> ^On this, can you change the text "DarkAngelSakura" to "Vampire Princess"?
> ...







Kazehana said:


> i can manege toning the letters to blend with the backgrounds...
> 
> it will take  time though
> 
> but i can do it....



Just checking how things going...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> cred blank
> 
> edit: yeah i trans'd it, cos im bored, sry



thanks a lot 

and of course will cred when I use it


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> cred blank
> 
> edit: yeah i trans'd it, cos im bored, sry



shouldn't these two work for a profile picture?  because it doesn't



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 170 by 170 pixels or 250.0 KB (whichever is smaller).



and they're smaller than that 


EDIT: oh, right   I requested 175 x 175, and not 170 x 170

is it too much to ask for another resize?   sorry


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 5, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 5, 2010)

Blank said:


> Here you go



awesome   thanks again

and sorry for all the bother


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 5, 2010)

No bother at all, come again any time


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2010)

Need any extra ppl to help with gifs and transparencies?


----------



## KohZa (Jul 6, 2010)

we would love too  but its up to frut .


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 6, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Need any extra ppl to help with gifs and transparencies?



Sure! We always welcome new members. Being able to do gifs is a plus. 

So, you're welcome to join. I just need you to post a few examples and maybe introduce yourself.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Just checking how things going...



its a pain...im sorry but also i cant do it i forgot i didn't make any of them you have to ask the person who did it to change it......


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Sure! We always welcome new members. Being able to do gifs is a plus.
> 
> So, you're welcome to join. I just need you to post a few examples and maybe introduce yourself.



Some examples:








I used to make gifs for Heero's gif shop from 2008 to late last yr. Now I just post occasionally in Konoha Library, OBD and KL Floor 2(with an occasional flame post here & there).


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

fruit i can manga color now.....


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> its a pain...im sorry but also i cant do it i forgot i didn't make any of them you have to ask the person who did it to change it......



Would it be alright if I gave it a try, then?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

but it is also against the rules it *has* to be done by the person who made them


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, I see


----------



## rice (Jul 6, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dayumm!!  he's so good!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the gif with the Spy


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> but it is also against the rules it *has* to be done by the person who made them




Can you explain these rules to me because I've never heard of them?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

well it is a rule but other dont really follow it and really i think the people who made those sigs worked hard and i dont want to go over their work other wise i would have to make all the sigs and avatars my own


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> well it is a rule but other dont really follow it and really i think the people who made those sigs worked hard and i dont want to go over their work other wise i would have to make all the sigs and avatars my own



Okay, I understand.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 8, 2010)

Or we could go over their work anyway, and they just give credit to the person who originally made them


----------



## rice (Jul 8, 2010)

giving some tomatoes away:​


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanna join, here is my examples:


*Spoiler*: __ 























I do trans, sets, avys, sigs, banners.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2010)

Blank said:


> Or we could go over their work anyway, and they just give credit to the person who originally made them



that could work but going over their work would mean changing the whole thing

it wont even be considered their work anymore


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 8, 2010)

What if I could change the names without changing their work?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2010)

try i guess but i think its best for the workers who did it do it... to do it.....


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, that's true...but I wonder if she remembers the name(s) of the person(s) who originally made them?


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2010)

Can you combine these* 3* arts and make it look good as a sig?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Text : Emperors of the Sea


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 8, 2010)

Z said:


> Can you combine these* 3* arts and make it look good as a sig?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll try this one. 

*edit* -- Finished. Hope you like it. :sweat


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy shit it's awesome


----------



## Nimander (Jul 8, 2010)

Stock:  and 
Size: Senior for both
Border: for the avy, whatever you think is best
Effects: I'd like the sig to be a transparency if possible.  But, since it's shaded in the stock, if it looks bad as a transparency, just leave it as is, I guess
Text: for sig, "With head held high and fears cast aside, step into your destiny."

That's basically it.  Thanks to whoever ends up picking this one up.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Stock:  and
> Size: Senior for both
> Border: for the avy, whatever you think is best
> Effects: I'd like the sig to be a transparency if possible.  But, since it's shaded in the stock, if it looks bad as a transparency, just leave it as is, I guess
> ...



I got this.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 10, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> I wanna join, here is my examples:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




In case you didnt see it...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

Can I get a transparency done on my sig pic ?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Can I get a transparency done on my sig pic ?



I'll get it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll get it.



Thanks man .


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Thanks man .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

erm... this may be an od request but can I get a transparency done on this for a sig ?



And can I get his head made into an avatar ?


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> erm... this may be an od request but can I get a transparency done on this for a sig ?
> 
> 
> 
> And can I get his head made into an avatar ?



Disregard this request, please.


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, welcome to the shop 



Kazehana said:


> fruit i can manga color now.....



All right. I'll add that to your list.



Merose Tengoku said:


> I wanna join, here is my examples:
> 
> 
> 
> I do trans, sets, avys, sigs, banners.



Looks awesome. Welcome, and thanks for joining.



BlinkyEC said:


> erm... this may be an od request but can I get a transparency done on this for a sig ?
> 
> 
> 
> And can I get his head made into an avatar ?



Looks fine to me



Lance Vance said:


> Disregard this request, please.



Lol why?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Disregard this request, please.



Fuck off Lance  



> Looks fine to me



So you'll do it ?


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

Kaze, I added manga coloring to your list. Can you provide some examples, please?

Also, sorry I haven't been as active lately. I just now updated the OP and what everyone can do, so make sure everything's correct. Also, thanks for all the hard work, everything looks great.


BlinkyEC said:


> So you'll do it ?



Oh. Yeah.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

I love you


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Come on Frut, I rep for at least twice as much as Blinky _and_ I'll rep you three times over.



Hey, you can _still_ rep me... 



BlinkyEC said:


> Yes I do



I was just kidding you  Everyone loves me.

By the way.




*Spoiler*: __ 




ava


sig






Also

I love Tingle the feel-good fairy just as much as anyone else, but would you mind turning your sig off? It's kind of a rule here.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

lulzy . Are they within the size limits and everything ?


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup. Are you a senior?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

erm.. I don't know...


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

God damn it turn off your sig

Well, if you need me to resize the ava, I'll do it for free.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Früt said:


> God damn it turn off your sig
> 
> Well, if you need me to resize the ava, I'll do it for free.



You don't like Tingle ?  

Yeah I think you should resize it ? pwetty pwease ? 

EDIT : scratch that it's fine the way it is .


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

Blinky, since your avatar is resized, the white space is added. I could fix that up for you...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

If you don't mind man .


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not a man, bro

Here you go, free of charge. 



Go forth and prosper!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks man           .


----------



## rice (Jul 12, 2010)

nao turn off ur sig, i dun liek those spam with a shirtless chinese 
im not racist since im chinese, its just he's too ugly


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola I'd like to make a request please 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Red and dotted
Text - (On sig btw) "I can't find the words to say when I'm confused but I'd travel half the world to say that you are my Muse"
Text colour: Red
Detail: Add any effects that you think will look good - I don't mind!

Thankyou to whoever does it  Will rep and cred!


----------



## Sunako (Jul 12, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hola I'd like to make a request please
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



I'll do it!


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I'll do it!



Much thankies mi amiga


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 12, 2010)

*Nimander*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Jul 13, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Much thankies mi amiga /distracted



It sucks. I'll redo it if you want. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 





-

-




*Spoiler*: _150x_ 




-

-


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 13, 2010)

Avatar - Girl's face in the middle left panel, resized to whatever dimensions are required here

signature - cutout the entire girl in the middle right panel, make it transparent to show just the girl and resize it if u can..

idk if its too much to ask with the resizing, if u cant resize it smaller and keep that same quality then just cut it out and mae it transparent...same with the avatar...thank u guys/girls.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> Avatar - Girl's face in the middle left panel, resized to whatever dimensions are required here
> 
> signature - cutout the entire girl in the middle right panel, make it transparent to show just the girl and resize it if u can..
> 
> idk if its too much to ask with the resizing, if u cant resize it smaller and keep that same quality then just cut it out and mae it transparent...same with the avatar...thank u guys/girls.



i cant see the pic 

upload it again and i will it


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 13, 2010)

how about now


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 13, 2010)

@ Sunako - They don't suck at all - they look amazing  Thankyou very much mi amiga!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> how about now



ummm this will take some time....


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 13, 2010)

i know  sorry.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Can I please have a transparency done on this set:





I want it transparent around the black border I drew around the pictures.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can I please have a transparency done on this set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill do it.....


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Aw yay, thanks itsy <3


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 15, 2010)

any luck with my request?


----------



## KohZa (Jul 15, 2010)

just wait for it.be patience with it.the person who do your request might be busy .


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 15, 2010)

kkkkkkk sorry.


----------



## Horan (Jul 15, 2010)

yo frango  

Gif please. Signature 

_Link:_ 
Duration: 2:11 - 2:12    The Donghae part. 

thank you <3333


----------



## rice (Jul 15, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> yo frango
> 
> Gif please. Signature
> 
> ...



gots it 
lawl


----------



## rice (Jul 15, 2010)

@Amarantha:

you better cred


----------



## Horan (Jul 15, 2010)

it's perfect, man.  you rock


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you remove the text from both of these images please? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Can you remove the text from both of these images please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll take Avalon


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Can you remove the text from both of these images please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ; 

 ; 




There you go if you could also spoiler tag that post it would be appreciated, if this is for a set I can do a 150x150 avatar if you need.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 15, 2010)

Resize and transpere 

200x300


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, will spoiler tag, and yes I would love a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 15, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Resize and transpere
> 
> 200x300



Here's the image at 200x300, but it's a bit thin, since the original image's dimensions weren't meant to go to that size.


So here it is at 244x300


Or 200x246, in case you like the size better.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 15, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock:

Border: purple also  dotted
Textjust in the sigggy) eternale
other text: Swee??est Sin
Text colour: smt. matching please^^


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> 
> ...



ill see what i can do

would you like it dotted but round?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 15, 2010)

Früt, just an update, I can do more complicated gifs now.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 15, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ill see what i can do
> 
> would you like it dotted but round?


yeah,that can be ^^plase make smt. look hot ne^^ 
thank u so much
edit:ehm also if ıts okay can u make avy 150x150?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

dark this was A PAIN the border drove me nuts 




sorry if its not the best.....


eternale


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2010)

^ The Kushina sig needs resizing.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

you do it then  


i forgot im not the best at trans


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Here_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2010)

No problem XD I had PS open aniwai


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

was mine to hard or something?....

let me know cuz i requested it a while ago and i see people who just requested one get it done before mine..


if its too much ill ask for something else.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 16, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> dark this was A PAIN the border drove me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u so much ,looks awesome


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2010)

Ill do the next one


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> was mine to hard or something?....
> 
> let me know cuz i requested it a while ago and i see people who just requested one get it done before mine..
> 
> ...


i will try asking kazehana if i can do it for you.if she give me permission to do it,i will do it for you.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

domo....i resized it to be a better fit for a sig


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks you guys <3


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

*TRI05*: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







hope this is good.just credit me for this.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

wooo its great thanks...one more thing though that shouldnt take much time..


can u add "THE BADDEST BITCH IN ANIME" on the left in that empty spot in purplish-blue font for the sig?


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

okay but turn off your sig .


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

yea lol i forgot too so i just deleted my sig...sorry about that.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

here you go 


sry i can do purple font in this manga page for some reason i don't know.if you're not using kakashi skin,you can see the text.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

u spelled baddest wrong


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

here you go again


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

whoo thank you so much...i wont forget to credit


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2010)

you're welcome .just make sure you turn off your sig next time you come here.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

yea i always forget lol...thanks so much again...


also do u know anyone who does coloring?


i dont wanna impose on you anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2010)

can I get a gif out of this? :33



seconds 23-27

senior sig size

thanks

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 24, 2010)

^I'll take this one :33

*edit* -- Hope you like it  (it may need to load a bit)


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello Kitchen staff

Trans please


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2010)

^i'll take.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2010)

*@runsakurarun* 



just credit me.rep is optional.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 27, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *@runsakurarun*
> 
> 
> 
> just credit me.rep is optional.



 thanks so much ZA!!!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jul 28, 2010)

Sig request! :33



Nothing specific, just rounded borders, and cool effects. 

Thanks!


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2010)

Unoriginal said:


> Sig request! :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll try....


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2010)

*@Unoriginal*: 


*Spoiler*: __ 







just cred.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jul 28, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *@Unoriginal*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy shit!  

Awesome!! Will cred AND rep.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2010)

thx for your kindness .and sig off please.


----------



## rice (Jul 31, 2010)

set for kazehana there i requested 
*ava*
stock: 
description: make it crazy 
*sig*
stock: 
description: make it crazy 

gogogo thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

so you want trans ok..then


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

SET!

pic: 

add the text "Baddest Bitch in Anime History" and make it smaller so it fits as a sig better.

and avy of the face

thank you.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello 

I'd like an awesome set (avatar and sig) made of the following picture:



I'll be waiting


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2010)

oh jeez.......

ill take yours and frangos


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

*BadassKunoichi*

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



;;;




*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 















Credit me.

*TRI05:* I can't see the pic , re-upload it please ;(


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Sunako, it's awesome!!


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

No problem , it was fun. Melo is kinda cool.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

here sunako


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

I had PS open. 

*TRI05:*

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



;;;;


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

god bless ur soul


u using cs5?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope , CS3


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey sunako....




u think u can remake my sig but make it bluer instead of purpler?

keep the hair that color though, it was awesome...just came out kind of girly...


sorry for ur troubles...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2010)

oi what about the set snow made 

when r you going to wear that one.....


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

when im in the one piece mood!


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

much cooler thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> set for kazehana there i requested
> *ava*
> stock:
> description: make it crazy
> ...



OMG love the edit  


i love kaito kid


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like to request a gif 

with these pics:












the last one I want to remain longer. Also please keep the transparency and I want to use it as a sig

I don't know if it's possible 

I can also post the original comic if it's easier that way

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 5, 2010)

ane said:


> I'd like to request a gif
> 
> with these pics:
> 
> ...



With transition frames:


Without transition frames:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> With transition frames:
> 
> 
> Without transition frames:



awesome, thanks

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd like to request a set with this image if possible. 

WARNING: IT IS BIG! That's why I posted the link.

I only want Hercules and the girls on the set, doesn't matter if it is on the avatar or sig. Other than that you can do whatever you guys and girls want, as the for the size, whatever it is appropriate?

I'll rep and credit. I don't mind. If you can't do it, I'll get another image.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

so you want it transparent or something?


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> so you want it transparent or something?



sure, but if it's too hard just add whatever you want to the set. i'm going to sleep, too sleepy to get into more detail. thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

okay i'll see what i can do.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

oMuerte: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









i seriously don't know what to add at this picture. :/.i tried to trans it but fails.its best just to let it be like this IMO.





just credit me if use this one .


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock_ 





or






I'm not really sure how I want it, so just be creative I guess.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

gotcha will do it later

boy do i love the fresh prince


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

*Fango YOU BETTER LIKE THIS *


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> oMuerte:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you, i also rep. hope you don't mind. i love it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 6, 2010)

I wanted to use this on another forum but their sig limit is 500 by 100 pixels or 120.0 KB, would you guys mind resizing this for me?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

you mean like this


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello~

I have a question...

Does the shop do linearts?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

i don't know .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> i don't know .



Thanks anyway 

I guess I'll just wait for Fr?t to answer my question...


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

its alright and sig off pls .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 6, 2010)

Done


----------



## Fr?t (Aug 6, 2010)

@ BadassKunoichi

hm. Good question. I suppose if you can find someone who's willing to do it, we could. What do you want made into a lineart?


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 6, 2010)

@Fr?t



This


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 6, 2010)

What's a lineart exactly?


----------



## Fr?t (Aug 6, 2010)

@ avalon

basically what she's asking for is for someone to essentially trace that picture with lines. No color or shading, just black lines and all white inside. It makes things easier to color, edit, etc...

well, Kazehana does manga colorings, so I'd imagine she could do lineart as well. If she's up for it, I say go right ahead, but unless someone else wants to volunteer?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

hey Avalon i can only make it look like this


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 6, 2010)

Set Request for ZexionAxel.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



[/IMG]




For the signature, transparency and resize it to appropriate sig size. And an ava around Luffy's face. 

Thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

^ okay .

EDITUnoriginal


*Spoiler*: __ 







just cred me .


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot, it looks great.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 7, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> well, Kazehana does manga colorings, so I'd imagine she could do lineart as well. If she's up for it, I say go right ahead, but unless someone else wants to volunteer?



Hmm, okay I'll wait to see if Kazehana or some volunteer is willing to do it.  Thanks for the help anyway Fr?t!


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

Avalon said:


> What's a lineart exactly?





BadassKunoichi said:


> Hmm, okay I'll wait to see if Kazehana or some volunteer is willing to do it.  Thanks for the help anyway Fr?t!



sig off both of u


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry Frango, I always forget...


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

its okay, u get used to it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

*mike*


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kazehana*,
Do you make linearts?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

no only manga coloring when im up to it.....


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, okay thanks anyway


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Zex, set request for you. 



For the sig, dotted border, put some awesome effects and just make it look badass. And 2 avatars, also dotted border, one around Zoro's face, and another around Luffy's. 

Thanks, man. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

^i'll try .


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 8, 2010)

i come with an odd request..not sure what category this would fall under...

basically i want a pirate flag...a jolly roger


this was the description of it

The Pirate skull is in the middle of a big silver cross with a thermometer sticking out of its mouth!


these are the pics


*Spoiler*: __ 




for the cross take off those 2 circle things at the top...leave just the cross.
cross - 

just the skull..if u want take off the 2 things at the bottom and use this as the template
skull - 

and then the thermometer...make it point out to the upper right of its mouth
this was the best one i could find


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ryder*: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









i tried so many things and this come out the best while the others fail so hard.i make sanji ava in case you want it.hope you like 

likewise,just cred me .


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Ryder*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Its amazing!!  

Thanks a ton Zex! Will cred you when I use it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

glad you like .and sig off please .


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, its off.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 12, 2010)

Yo Zex, I'm back. 

Set Request.


For the sig, dotted border, and do what you think looks best on Croc and make it badass, and an avy around his face. 

I'll be waiting, dazzle me, (much like you always do).


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

*@Ryder*


*Spoiler*: __ 








i know you ask for dotted border but i think it looks ugly so i just made you this kind of border.hope you like


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *@Ryder*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its amazing!  You never dissapoint. 

Thanks Zex. Will cred, and +repd


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

glad you like and also sig off .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello!
I have a set request


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2010)

^hmm.....bah i'll take .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 14, 2010)

Sankyou ZexionAxel ~ :33


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2010)

*@BadassKunoichi: 

*
*Spoiler*: __ 











just credit me .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 14, 2010)

KAWAII!! ~
Thank you so much again ZexionAxel, you rock


----------



## Soldier (Aug 16, 2010)

Kaze, you still wanna make me a set? :33

Two sizes: One of 400, one of 500.
Gimme a few borders to choose from~. That's usually my favourite part.
Have fun with the effects. :3​
*Spoiler*: _Ava~_ 




Not the best, I know, but I like it. 



150x150.
Couple borders~
Have fun. :3​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Kaze, you still wanna make me a set? :33
> 
> Two sizes: One of 400, one of 500.
> Gimme a few borders to choose from~. That's usually my favourite part.
> ...





sure i'll do it XD

just be VERY patient ok :33


----------



## Soldier (Aug 17, 2010)

I can do that for you. :33


----------



## Naked (Aug 17, 2010)

Set _please_!

This one as well. (If you have the time)

No specifications for either except 125 x 125 avatars and make them AWESUM!


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

^hmm i'll try....


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

actually zex i would like to take it


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

lol i already started it and already finished one .you can try the second pic though.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

@kuyaMATT 


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

 Kazehana will do the 2nd pic.it may take a while though because her laptop has some problem so i hope you'll wait for her to finished it  . 

btw hope you like this one.don't forget to credit me .


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

*For whoever picks this up:*





No size restrictions... except I need it under junior signature size please.
I want an "early morning/bright" look if that's possible. 
And if you can, please add the text "Sunday Chillin'" somewhere on the signature. 
The border is up to you.

Sorry for the poor quality! :S
Higher quality stock uploaded!!

Thanks for considering my request. 

Sorry if anyone's already started on my request before the new stock upload. .__.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> *For whoever picks this up:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! 
Credit and Rep will be given.


----------



## rice (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll give this away here instead:


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2010)

@ Frango: 

1:50 - 2:17 (the bowling scene)

Any size is fine as long as the quality is decent.


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> @ Frango:
> 
> 1:50 - 2:17 (the bowling scene)
> 
> Any size is fine as long as the quality is decent.



why thank you  27sec sig 

EDIT:


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

*@Yasha:*





sig off


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2010)

lol you're previous post also need to off .its nice to see the shop still open.


----------



## Mara (Sep 6, 2010)

Would like to request a set out of the pic below,, Will credit & +rep.



A flashy ava (125 x 125) & sig, please & thanks. Don't care who does it, but you can take your time


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 6, 2010)

I just need the panel of Whitbeard asking his men to charge the plaza.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I just need the panel of Whitbeard asking his men to charge the plaza.



do you want it colored or something ????????????

also SIG off


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 6, 2010)

No I just need that part cut out. Actually can you replace the word "plaza" with "SL" aswell

And sorry about the sig.

EDIT: Fail link, here is the direct link. My bad


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2010)

maravelous said:


> Would like to request a set out of the pic below,, Will credit & +rep.
> 
> 
> 
> A flashy ava (125 x 125) & sig, please & thanks. Don't care who does it, but you can take your time


will do if no one taken this yet. 

*edit: 

*Avy
*Spoiler*: __ 











Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 







don't forget to credit me.


----------



## Naked (Sep 8, 2010)

Set please!
For whoever

Stock: 

Junior sized.

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> For whoever
> 
> Stock:
> ...


taking.will probably do this tommorow or later.just give me times ok?.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2010)

*NakedSnacks!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 









sry if this is not good.my set making is kinda let me down a lil bit.also the ava is kinda blurry.i cannot do anything with it so if you don't like the ava you can give me a new stock and i will do the ava for you


----------



## Naked (Sep 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *NakedSnacks!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's great!  No need for another avatar.

Sorry for the bad quality stock though. :S


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello!~

So, I was wondering if someone could make me a set using this Konan panel


----------



## Sunako (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Sunako (Sep 11, 2010)

;
-


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 11, 2010)

set please^^
stock:
size: avatar:140x140 siggy:junior size
note:for avy please focus on the girl more ^^
other things up to u,please make it pretty ne^^


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you so much Sunako, you're awesome


----------



## Sunako (Sep 12, 2010)

;


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ;



so cute,thank u honey,repped ^^


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2010)

Set please!
For whoever


Junior sized please.

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> For whoever
> 
> 
> ...



the pic from Atlantic shop was deleted soo i'll do this one tomorrow 

no rep PLEASE


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 17, 2010)

transparent it please:
just the boy who holds lightlamp and girl who stands next to him

thanx already ^^


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2010)

*@eternalrequiem*

this is really quite hard to transparent but i made it anyway.hope this is what you wanted.just credit me.no rep.


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys. I know I haven't come here in a while, what with photoshop crapping out on me and all... But I was wondering if you've got any questions, issues, etc? You've all been doing a great job, truly.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 18, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *@eternalrequiem*
> 
> this is really quite hard to transparent but i made it anyway.hope this is what you wanted.just credit me.no rep.



thank u so much honey,awesome^^


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Worker*: Fr?t
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: make it colourful, please 
*Border*: dotted
Thanks


----------



## Menace (Sep 26, 2010)

Would someone mind changing the text in this picture from 'Daidaiiro Moui' to 'Menace'? Much appreciation and reps will be provided.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2010)

_*Avatar*:_ 2 borders. Close up on Luffy's face.
_*Signature*:_ A transparent signature of Luffy [As for the rock he sits on, erase it up to his toes]._
*Signature Size*:_ Normal and Senior Members

Thanks in advence.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

^i'll take it.what borders do you want?

@daidaiiro maou:spomeone else will take it since i don't know how to change the word.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ^i'll take it.what borders do you want?


Thanks Z. I want square ones with two lines, much like your's.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

ok do you want the sword luffy's holding too?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2010)

Watching it again, it does take alot of space. It can be in but you can cut part of it.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

_ok will take more time  though so just be patience._


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2010)

Nah, no problem. I'm not in a hurry at all, take your time. Thanks again.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

_*Unshaken faith*_

Avy  

Sig
*Spoiler*: __ 











  if you want me to get rid of the rock just tell me.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> _*Unshaken faith*_
> 
> Avy
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Wow, well that was fast... And no worries Z, it's perfect as it is. 

Much appreciated. *+Rep*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

i had nothing better to do right now so i quickly do it.glad you like .


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2010)

Two avas plz



Size: Senior
Borders, effects, and texts: I leave it up to you~


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

^will get right to it .


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2010)

*Alexandra 




just credit me .
*​


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 27, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Worker*: Fr?t
> *Stock*:
> *Effects*: make it colourful, please
> ...



I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner!

I'll get to it. But please be a little lenient, I'm low on supplies right now.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Sep 27, 2010)

I would like a signature.

Render:  
Size: 500x160 (or standard sig size)
Text: Either "Sakura Rokujo" or "Rokujo-chan" on the bottom.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> I would like a signature.
> 
> Render:
> Size: 500x160 (or standard sig size)
> Text: Either "Sakura Rokujo" or "Rokujo-chan" on the bottom.



Page not found.

Will do this when you have fixed the link.


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Sep 27, 2010)

I have fixed it.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Sep 27, 2010)

Holy shit, it's flaming awesome

Thanks, Eternity


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Alexandra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to work in your shop if you need some help Frut :33

Examples:

*Spoiler*: _Transparency_ 













*Spoiler*: _gifs_


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner!
> 
> I'll get to it. But please be a little lenient, I'm low on supplies right now.



Sure, I can wait. :33


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 28, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I'd love to work in your shop if you need some help Frut
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...



Wow, cool! 

Sure, welcome! Thanks for joining. Give me some time and I'll update the front page, but as of now, you're officially a worker!




David, I'm working on your request at this very moment.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> David, I'm working on your request at this very moment.



Can't wait to see it


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 28, 2010)

David


*Spoiler*: __ 





I wasn't sure how you wanted the avatar, so I made three. Take whatever you want.







And the sig



Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 28, 2010)

Soup Kitchen Update

Hey guys. I know it's been a while since I've been active in this shop. I just wanted to take the spare time I had and inform you on some things.

One, photoshop isn't working for me right now. If you want something, it would be better for both of us, as well as a lot faster, if you asked one of the other fabulous workers in this shop.

Secondly, I've updated the front page for REAL, and I've finally listed all your examples. I am, however, either _missing_ examples from the following people or the examples they provided aren't showing anymore, so, if you wouldn't mind maybe posting some more...? 

Aggressor   
Blank
Frango
Kagura
ZexionAxel

It's optional, but it would be nice, too. Other than that, you guys are doing amazingly


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Fr?t  i fixed it


----------



## KohZa (Sep 28, 2010)

i never get to give you my examples .here you go: 

Avy:


Sig 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fr?t (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

here r my examples....
sigs























avys


----------



## tyomai (Sep 29, 2010)

Set plz
Sig: 150x150
Avy: 140x140

i shall give rep.


thank you!!!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

*tyomai* 





you actually want 500x150 sig right?i mean 150x150 is for senior member avatar only


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> David
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 29, 2010)

set req. please

text: Eternale in Wonderland
size: avy:150x150 siggy:junior size
other things up to u^^
please make it look cute ne^^


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Ill do it


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

eternalrequiem:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> eternalrequiem:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thats amazing!!!
thank u so much!!!!!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 30, 2010)

Type of Request: remove text on the left, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the left side, "vampires exist". Are you guys able to remove that? That's all.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2010)

well i'll try


----------



## Menace (Oct 3, 2010)

Menace said:


> Would someone mind changing the text in this picture from 'Daidaiiro Moui' to 'Menace'? Much appreciation and reps will be provided.



... Anyone?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2010)

Menace said:


> ... Anyone?



Ill do it, not too hard really, its just two colours (orangge and black)

So ill do it.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2010)

Menace:

One clear and one with name


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it possible to resize this image to 500x100?

If you gotta make some sacfrices and cut some people out I'm fine with it. Just don't cut out Zoro. (The One with the green hair on the far left.)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2010)

like this okay?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> like this okay?



Thank you, it's amazing. Enjoy your reps.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 3, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Membership Status: Normal
Stock: 
Border Type: dotted
Extra Details: As long as the girl is included, I don't care how much of the background is cut away. Do whatever you please.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fr?t (Oct 3, 2010)

JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Membership Status: Normal
> Stock:
> Border Type: dotted
> ...



I'll do this one.

Also, please turn off your signature.

All right, here it is. Hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Questions, comments, concerns?


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 3, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! Rep coming your way.


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 7, 2010)

Type of Request: Set please
Membership Status:Junior
Stock:
Border Type: Rounded

Thank you so much!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

^will do it .will do it tommorow.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

*yoona* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

Set please!
For anyone​


Full creative freedom to whoever takes this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 7, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> For anyone​
> 
> 
> ...



MINE MIEN MINE


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

just to let frut know that i changed my name from ZexionAxel To VinDictus.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 7, 2010)

Can I get a trans set out of this?



And could someone remove the text off Naruto's shoe? That would be fantastic.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

^will do . 

EDIT:*Aiku*

*Spoiler*: __ 









sorry i can't get rid off the word .


----------



## Aiku (Oct 7, 2010)

You're awesome, Vin.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

here the senior avatar


----------



## Fr?t (Oct 7, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just to let frut know that i changed my name from ZexionAxel To VinDictus.



I got you Zexi

Yeah, it would be nice if everyone tells me when they get a name change so I can update the front page


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 8, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *yoona*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you VinDictus!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 8, 2010)

glad you liked .


----------



## Soldier (Oct 11, 2010)

Transparency/Resize, please.
~400 height, if you don't mind.


I'm pretty anal about my transparencies, so if you could make it nice and clean for me that would be beyond excellent.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 12, 2010)

I need a new transparency avatar of this  please.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 12, 2010)

Height 400.

 Width 150.

such a lazy day. and it's mine.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2010)

^will do . 

EDIT: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

transparency it, and resize to fit in max senior size sig plz


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2010)

_*Gecka*_

​


----------



## Gecka (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for the speed


----------



## Ayana (Oct 14, 2010)

I need two transparent avys.

One with Anko and the other one with Zabuza for senior members.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 14, 2010)

;

Tell me if you want anything else.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot, they look awesome.
:33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

set

nice black or white border. 
senior size

goes to anyone who feels they would do a good job on it XD thanks


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2010)

^i'll do it .i love eminem.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

same here :33


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2010)

*Nova* 


*Spoiler*: __ 









 

this os the best i can come up with.hope you like .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello hello!~

I'd like to request a set please. Here's the pic:



I don't have special conditions, just do as you think it's going to look awesome :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2010)

speedy  

another set like the banner please  



and this from youtube 




any part of the vid is fine but choose something cute 

and put another scene as the avy

i will rep selva  

dotted 2 px with white borders  \

thanks selva 

one 150x200 and one 140x700


----------



## Selva (Oct 15, 2010)

Got you babe


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

Request for FC banner


Border: Rounded
Text: Cosmos in the Sun: The Ino x Hinata FC
Make it pretty

Pls and thanks <3


----------



## Selva (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




It's a bit different from what you wanted so I hope you don't mind /ano











Just to make sure: the maximum size allowed for 150 x 200 ava is 1 mg, right?



If you want to change anything please tell me ^^


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 16, 2010)

Avy, please 
**for who want it.* 
**Stock:* 
**Size:* 150x150, 125x125 & 140x170
Just make it look cool.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 16, 2010)

*RockpiRate:*


sorry , couldn't do much.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2010)

erh, did my request get skipped? D;


----------



## Sunako (Oct 17, 2010)

I cant use text Milkers :X


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2010)

it's cool 

you still got my coloring request at Kagura's shop? 
just do that puhleese


----------



## Sunako (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm almost done doing Sakura


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2010)

Good Good


----------



## tyomai (Oct 18, 2010)

hey, can someone make this a set for me please?

 sig 500x150. avy 150x150

please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

tyomai said:


> hey, can someone make this a set for me please?
> 
> sig 500x150. avy 150x150
> 
> please and thank you



i'll do it but please credit pikeish for the art


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 18, 2010)

*Type of Request:*Avatar
*Membership Status:* Not Senior
*Stock:*
*Border Type:* Any way you think looks good. I dunno, dotted or whatever.
*Extra Details*: Could you please change the green background and resize it to normal member size? You can do anything you want with the background, just hate the green, maybe something reddish instead, it'd match my bar.   Thanks!


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







For the sig. Transparency as well. 550x500, or lil' smaller so i can credit you



*Spoiler*: __ 








For the Ava. 150 x 150. Also Transparency


ALSO IF YOU THINK ANY BORDER IS GOOD - PUT IT. THE NUMBER OF SETS = REPS


Also, another Sig and Ava request. Do this last, thank you



^ AVA [Both their heads if possible!]


^SIG


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

i want to denie this becasue u already put this request up at Kyons  and Synns


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2010)

i'll do both of them .


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2010)

*Hikawa* 


* 



Kyoraku 
*1st Set
*Spoiler*: __ 









 

2nd Set 

*Spoiler*: __ 







 

*Note To frut:i won't be able to make a set for a month due to exam so i hope you understand.*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

tomoya


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 26, 2010)

Type of Request: Avatar (again)

Extra Details: I'd only like an ava of the guy on the left, please. 



Thanks you guys.

btw take as long as you want, no rush.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hikawa:*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2010)

Request for gif set

*Avatar
*
Stock- 

0:59-1:02

From when the Mecha come on screen

Border-Black and white

*Signature*

Stock- 

4:40-4:53

If that's too long

4:43-4:53

Border-Black and White

Thanks in advance


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 29, 2010)

can someone pls make a sig out of this:

-plain, no graphics
-non-senior length
-one with the text and another without (cropping right below her thigh)
-if it's possible to make it transparent that would be cool (cutting along batman's silhouette)

thank you


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys I like the avatar, but just could you make it just black/white, without the red in it?


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi.Can someone make a set for me please?

Type of Request:  Set
Membership Status:Normal
Stock:

Border Typeoesn't matter.
Thank's


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Saku1986 said:


> Hi.Can someone make a set for me please?
> 
> Type of Request:  Set
> Membership Status:Normal
> ...



i'll do it :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i'll do it :33


Thank's.I'm sure you make it super pretty


----------



## Selva (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## urca (Nov 12, 2010)

Whats up?=D
I'd like to request here,its a big request,so i apologize a bit.

Request Type:Manga color + Set
Size:the avatar would be 150?150
Stock :
Special Effects :im not sure TBH,but as for the manga coloring,i like the bandana to be silver/black (the tiger lines is in black :X)
and as for the text in the sig,i'd love this to be typed:
Live by your Honor
Live by your spear
and type my nick name in the corner (urca)
i give rep,but im not sure of how much i give,but i think i give low rep,if none will take the request dont hesitate to tell me ^_^
Thanks in advance​


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright, so all of these are supposed to be separate transparency avatars but as you can see they're all in 1 file. Can you separate each of them so I can use them individually as avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

I WILL BE DOING ALL MY REQUESTS TONIGHT GUYS  (and some colorings at my other shop ) 

sunako exspect an VM or PM soon k


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 27, 2010)

Hows my request coming along so far?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 29, 2010)

I got a request for a sig. Here's the stock:

Do whatever the hell you want with it, add whatever effects you guys feel like, maybe slap some random background behind it, whatever you feel like. Surprise me.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 29, 2010)

^i'll do it. 

EDIT:Kusogitsune 


*Spoiler*: __ 







hope you like.


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

[sp=@Avalon]         [/sp]


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 29, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ^i'll do it.
> 
> EDIT:Kusogitsune
> 
> ...



Just one more thing... think you could give it a border?


----------



## tyomai (Dec 4, 2010)

if it's not to much trouble, can i have a set of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





avy=150×150




i hope i got the dimentions right


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2010)

tyomai said:


> if it's not to much trouble, can i have a set of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


i'll see what i can do.its actualy 125x125 cause you're still junior member
* 
EDIT:tyomai

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Avalon]         [/sp]



Hey man, when the avatars are used, there's a white background around them, can you make it so it's a transparency?


----------



## rice (Dec 6, 2010)

[sp=@Avalon] this should do the trick:



oh and sig off[/sp]


----------



## Sunako (Jan 1, 2011)

C'mon people , request.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello everyone~
I have a request. I want a set that joins this  with this .

Please, I hope someone will take my request


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 



Type of Request: Signature 
Membership Status: Senior Member, but I'd like it to be around  size please.
Stock: 
Border Type: Something that is noticable
Extra Details: Any kind of special effects is appreciated it. I'd like some text on it please;

Main Text - "Makaaveli"
Sub Text - "Blasphemy"

Quote Text - "In difficulty, they speak of death ~ Must the past always remind us otherwise?"




Thanks.


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Hello everyone~
> I have a request. I want a set that joins this  with this .
> 
> Please, I hope someone will take my request


sorry i suck at these  selva can help though 


Perseverance said:


> *Spoiler*: _My Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me try this


----------



## rice (Jan 11, 2011)

[sp=@Perseverance]

Please tell me if you'd like any changes  [/sp]

edit: Frut i'll be away for two weeks


----------



## Selva (Jan 11, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Hello everyone~
> I have a request. I want a set that joins this  with this .
> 
> Please, I hope someone will take my request


I'm sorry, I didn't see this request earlier ><

*Spoiler*: __ 








I kinda had another idea I wanted to make with this one but I thought black and white with no effects would look better, so let me know if you don't like it or want to add/change anything


----------

